# Pre-Orders Available



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

I had a few requests for making pre-orders for my knives so instead of doing one at a time invoice I went ahead and added them to my website.

See *Dave Martell - PreOrder Sales* for details. 

Oh and I set it up so that only deposits are to be taken at this time. I hope this allows some of you to get in on this by spacing out the payments (deposit now - remainder due at completion). Pre-ordering allows me to accurately project what I need to have cut and what handle material to buy which minimizes my losses, so you're helping me here also. 

If you have any questions please ask.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Bryan G. (Apr 13, 2011)

I think I might have to get in on this Dave. I have been looking at different makers, but must admit I really wanted to give you some business with the handling again, so why not take a chance on the whole thing? I deserve something nice after everything I have been through lately. Are you able to do some kind of red colored wood like the one everyone loved from the Hiro handles? I would like something in a deep red and black lining or more natural burl color 2nd choice. I also am not familiar with the carbon you are using aside from what I have read here and there from the knife nuts. This is a popular carbon among American makers? What are some opinions on, toughness, edge holding, edge taking ability, etc (please anyone chime in if you have experience. 

What I am looking for in the steel (as talked about in my thread) is something that is tough and not going to chip on tougher food with a thinner edge on it when it's honed in. Carbon takes a keener edge to begin with, so something better than the Sk-4 of the Kanemasa is fine. The longer it holds it's edge the better, but if it sharpens easy, like most carbon, then that's always not as important as the other stuff. And as mentioned not looking for Konosuke thin, that is just not durable enough for everything I would do with it. But not looking for a beast either. I am looking for something a little nicer (or lot) than my 270 Kanemasa suji as I use it 90% of the time no matter what knife I seem to get my hands on. I get my hands on something new and use it for a while but still find my way back to that darn suji because of it's versatility. Plus the kitchen I am now is so damn busy and I find my places in so many places at once, I have a hard enough time keeping track of one knife, let alone having 2 or 3 out. Thanks for any info and for adding the pre-sale. I am about 85% on this one at this point Dave. The impatience in me hates to wait, at the same time good things come to those who do. 

Bryan


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave, will other sizes and knife types be added?

Oops, read the pre-order page and realized that this is for the initial production run, right?


----------



## Jim (Apr 13, 2011)

I would never pre order a knife!











But I would pre order 2!:jumpy:


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 13, 2011)

is it a buy now or never get one situation, or are these going to be available on an ongoing basis after the first batch, Dave? i'd love to preorder now, but i like having sex with my girlfriend. that is an inverse relationship, right at this moment. :-\


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

Bryan G. said:


> I think I might have to get in on this Dave. I have been looking at different makers, but must admit I really wanted to give you some business with the handling again, so why not take a chance on the whole thing? I deserve something nice after everything I have been through lately. Are you able to do some kind of red colored wood like the one everyone loved from the Hiro handles? I would like something in a deep red and black lining or more natural burl color 2nd choice. I also am not familiar with the carbon you are using aside from what I have read here and there from the knife nuts. This is a popular carbon among American makers? What are some opinions on, toughness, edge holding, edge taking ability, etc (please anyone chime in if you have experience.
> 
> What I am looking for in the steel (as talked about in my thread) is something that is tough and not going to chip on tougher food with a thinner edge on it when it's honed in. Carbon takes a keener edge to begin with, so something better than the Sk-4 of the Kanemasa is fine. The longer it holds it's edge the better, but if it sharpens easy, like most carbon, then that's always not as important as the other stuff. And as mentioned not looking for Konosuke thin, that is just not durable enough for everything I would do with it. But not looking for a beast either. I am looking for something a little nicer (or lot) than my 270 Kanemasa suji as I use it 90% of the time no matter what knife I seem to get my hands on. I get my hands on something new and use it for a while but still find my way back to that darn suji because of it's versatility. Plus the kitchen I am now is so damn busy and I find my places in so many places at once, I have a hard enough time keeping track of one knife, let alone having 2 or 3 out. Thanks for any info and for adding the pre-sale. I am about 85% on this one at this point Dave. The impatience in me hates to wait, at the same time good things come to those who do.
> 
> Bryan




Hi Bryan,
The red color handles that we saw before have shown themselves to be tricky to capture again. I would definitely not promise this to you. I could promise a reddish burl like say ironwood or amboyna, that's very doable with many choices available.

I went with O-1 for very simple reasons, not at all technical really. The main reason is that I polled some of the most well respected knifemakers, steelmakers, and heat treat gurus for input on what steel they themselves would use if they were going to make a carbon kitchen knives. Every one of them snapped O-1 instantly as their choice. Considering the thin cross sections used, a need for abrasion resistance, yet sharpen-ability, and availability in favorable size sheets this one came out as the winner. It's not a simple carbon steel to work with though, not a beginner's steel for heat treat, and that's why I'm not doing that portion of it. This steel seems to have just the right attributes for performance we're looking for. 

I'm hearing you guys on the thin but not anorexic for the sujis. I could best describe what I have in mind as in say thinning out a Hiro AS above the edge but leaving the spine as is. Does this make any sense?

Thanks for the consideration and should you have any other questions please ask.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Dave, will other sizes and knife types be added?
> 
> Oops, read the pre-order page and realized that this is for the initial production run, right?




Yes and no and yes. 

Here's what's happening.....I'm going to put in my order with the waterjet people tomorrow for the orders I now have bit I am going to get a couple extra in each size/style that I anticipate may go towards potential (well more likely probable) screw-ups I encounter. Should I get an order before the waterjet order gets placed I will add that in and should I be so lucky as to not screw up I may have a couple of extras in each size/style to offer.

Now as for other knife types and/ore sizes for these knives, well that's all up in the air really. I'd love to commit but I'd be seriously jumping way too far ahead at this point. Even having said that I can see that I would likely do some 270mm gyutos before most other things.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> is it a buy now or never get one situation, or are these going to be available on an ongoing basis after the first batch, Dave? i'd love to preorder now, but i like having sex with my girlfriend. that is an inverse relationship, right at this moment. :-\




Please continue to have sex. There's no need to buy now really, the only thing that may happen is a longer wait time is all.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

Jim said:


> I would never pre order a knife!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're nuts!


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> Please continue to have sex. There's no need to buy now really, the only thing that may happen is a longer wait time is all.


 
thanks.  waiting is something i can do.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 13, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> thanks.  waiting is something i can do.



You mean for knives that is?


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> You mean for knives that is?


 

yes indeed.


----------



## Bryan G. (Apr 13, 2011)

Dave Martell said:


> I'm hearing you guys on the thin but not anorexic for the sujis. I could best describe what I have in mind as in say thinning out a Hiro AS above the edge but leaving the spine as is. Does this make any sense?
> 
> Thanks for the consideration and should you have any other questions please ask.



Makes perfect sense and is what I had in mind. Thin at the edge with a little bit more behind it. Personally as Salty talked about that's the best of both worlds as apposed to a "laser". Sounding better and better Dave.

Bryan


----------



## Chef Niloc (May 2, 2011)

Is this for the butcher knives? Can I get #13's?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jun 22, 2011)

The way it's looking the first batch is going to get going quickly. I will get the other pre-ordered knives going here shortly so if you're considering please let me know as soon as possible so that I can project what needs to be cut for the next round. 

Thanks folks!


----------



## Chef Niloc (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't Kramer no better yet Carter your list out Dave!!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a pretty good list to work from but I'm always happy to accept pre-orders on my knives. 

See *Martell Knives - PreOrder Sales* for purchase details and pricing. 

Thanks folks! 

Dave


----------



## ecchef (Jul 30, 2011)

EdipisReks said:


> is it a buy now or never get one situation, or are these going to be available on an ongoing basis after the first batch, Dave? i'd love to preorder now, but i like having sex with my girlfriend. that is an inverse relationship, right at this moment. :-\


 
Yeah...but does she allow you to pre-order? :spiteful:


----------

